# Asbestos Mining In Canada



## jaharris1001

"Asbestos-related diseases such as mesothelioma and asbestosis are on the rise in Canada, yet the country continues to mine and export the deadly mineral. Canada is the second largest producer and exporter of asbestos worldwide, producing 200,000 tons of asbestos per year. Most of Canadas asbestos is exported to third world countries with no regulatory systems in place to ensure the safe use of asbestos. Over 40 countries, including the EU, have banned asbestos.
Asbestos mining occurs in Quebec, where the $97 million per year industry employs approximately 800 asbestos miners. Last year, the Canadian government introduced new regulations allowing for asbestos to be used in childrens toys, crayons, dry wall compounds and spray-on insulations.
A motion has been introduced into the House of Commons to impose a ban on the mining, production, sale, use and export of asbestos in Canada."

 you can see a huge tractor to the left which provides a scale for the size of this mine.


----------



## Dagwood56

Very interesting shot & I think it works nicely in B&W. I love all the lines and angles.


----------



## Idaho21

That pic is great. The tractor really gives you a sense of how huge that mine is. I really like it.


----------

